# New Charging Screen app for various Samsung device. Way cool.



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

Chainfire just released his latest project. It gives a wicked and functional charging screen. Way cooler then the boring green battery that shows up when you plug the device in when its off. Check it out @ AndroidSPIN


----------



## kevinroland (10 mo ago)

openandroidmove said:


> Chainfire just released his latest project. It gives a wicked and functional charging screen. Way cooler then the boring green battery that shows up when you plug the device in when its off. Check it out @ AndroidSPIN gbwhatsapp


Does this app also work with Samsung S20 Ultra? Because I have this one.


----------



## avensis (11 d ago)

looks interesting thanks for sharing


----------

